# Pantoprazol and severe bloating



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have been taking pantoprazol for 8 days now. It was my last day today. It was to help with acid reflux cause by prednisone for asthma problems.

The whole week i've been experiencing severe bloating, constipation, feeling of fullness and abdominal pressure. It looks like i'm pregnant. It's really uncomfortable and happen whenever I eat. No matter what I eat. The bloating decereases after a couple of hours but as soon as I eat it comes back.

I was wondering if anyone got this while being on pantoprazol or if it was just an IBS related thing.

It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## jennielouises (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a few weeks old now, how are you feeling? Esomeprazole, omeprazole and lansoprazol (all from the same family as pantoprazil) have made me feel exactly like that! I'm currently trying to come off them after three years and have that symptom now also :-(


----------

